# 1st Attempt at Smoking Cheese  **Q-View**



## biged92 (Dec 10, 2012)

This morning I went to the grocery store to buy a few things to smoke up some chickens this afternoon.  While I was there I saw some cheese on sale and figured what the heck, I can smoke the cheese while the yard birds were cooking. 

So while the WSM was heating up, I setup my Master Forge for a little cold smoking.  I used the 12" AMNTS, with 1 part apple pellets, and 2 parts cherry pellets.

I figured for my first attempt I would use some less expensive cheese.













IMG-20121209-00370.jpg



__ biged92
__ Dec 10, 2012






Into the smoker they went.













IMG-20121209-00372.jpg



__ biged92
__ Dec 10, 2012






Halfway through the smoke I gave the cheese a flip.













IMG-20121209-00384.jpg



__ biged92
__ Dec 10, 2012






The cheese just out of the smoker.  Based on what I have seen from other posts, the color seem to be there.













IMG-20121209-00388.jpg



__ biged92
__ Dec 10, 2012






The cheese all vaccum packed and ready for a 2 to 3 week nap in the frig.













IMG-20121209-00389.jpg



__ biged92
__ Dec 10, 2012






The smoker maintained a steady temp of 75 degrees throughout the whole process.  Thou I did have to place a bag of ice in the smoker about half way through, as the temps were starting to creep up a bit.  The temp outside was about 57 degrees, so it wasn't too cold.

I'll repost in a couple of weeks when I am able to open up the packages and give them a taste.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2012)

Great Color!!

We'll be waiting for the results

TJ


----------



## sound1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great, Your're hooked now.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 10, 2012)

Now the hard part.Waiting a couple of weeks to eat it.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks good ,


----------



## biged92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like one of the pics from this thread made the banner.  I am truly honored. Thank You.


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice job...yes if you are a cheese lover you will be hooked on smoked cheese...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks great! We've found that the pepper jack when smoked brings out the heat! Which we love!!!! Nothing better than smoked Cheesus!!!


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 13, 2012)

They look fabulous.  Can't wait to try to make some this weekend


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------

